# Spider Hill Prop Works Early Bird Specials !



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the discount! I just placed an order.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome... I need more too!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll be ordering too!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

just bought 3 male foam heads for my display


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for the orders. Everything will be going out today. 

D.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Just placed my order. Great prices Ryan!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Just placed my order. Great prices Ryan!


Thanks Jdubbya ! Will get you boxed up today. Still waiting to see some pictures from your first order. 

Ryan


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

just ordered two kits!!! thank goodness i saw this before the sales expired. this will be my first time using this type of joints, i just started building with pvc.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

hauntfordad said:


> just ordered two kits!!! thank goodness i saw this before the sales expired. this will be my first time using this type of joints, i just started building with pvc.


Thank you for your order.  I hope our parts will make your build more enjoyable. Remember to take some pictures of your work !

D.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just put my order in. Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just recieved my box and everything looks great. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

scareme said:


> Just recieved my box and everything looks great. I can't wait to get started.


Good deal. I am looking forward to seeing what you build. 

Thanks again for your order!


----------

